# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ζητάω άλλα ζώα > [ΧΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ] Xαρίζω mealwarm και γαρίδες red cherry

## vasilis.a

ενεκα αναπαραγωγικης περιοδου οποιος θελει εχω να του δωσω  mealwarms.επισης οποιος εχει καποιο ενυδρειο  και μπορει να φιλοξενησει γαριδες γλυκου νερου red cherry μπορω να του δωσω αρκετες.

----------


## jk21

Βασιλη υποθετω οτι γνωριζεις οτι σου ειναι χρησιμες και οι γαριδες στα ιθαγενη σου ... 

και οι συγκεκριμενες σε οσους εχουν πουλια με κοκκινο παραγοντα !

----------


## vasilis.a

ναι Δημητρη παλαιοτερα εβραζα τροφη για χελωνες,που αποτελειται απο γαριδες, και εβαζα στην αυγοτροφη.πλεον εκοψα τις αυγοτροφες μιας και σχεδον ολα τα πουλια δεν τρωνε.

----------


## angelfarm

κ. Βασιλη θα μπορουσα να εχω λιγα mealwarms για εκτροφη ;

----------


## vasilis.a

εχω λιγα σε μορφη σκουληκιου,πολλες λαρβες και παρα πολλες μανες.τι θελεις να στειλω?

----------


## angelfarm

Δεν ξερω ...ο,τι μπορεις και θες ...
Εγω θελω λιγα για να αρχισω να τα εκτρεφω (νομιζω καπου υπαρχει ενα αρθρο εδω που αναφερεται αναλυτικα σε αυτα )και να τα πλυθηνω για να ταιζω μερικες φορες τα περδικακια μου και καποια κοτοπουλακια εμφανισης ...
Οποτε ο,τι νομιζεις οτι ειναι πιο σωστο για αρχη αυτο στειλε :-)

----------


## Efthimis98

*Εκτροφή mealworms*

----------


## angelfarm

Καλησπερες !
Πριν λιγη ωρα παρελαβα τα μικροσκοπικα τερατακια και νοιωθω την υποχρεωση να ευχαριστησω και δημοσια τον Βασιλη ..
Ευχαριστω Βασιλη!!

----------


## gordon

Βασσίλη μήπως έχεις ακόμη γαριδούλες να μου δώσεις και κανα κλαδεματάκι αν περισεύει? μπορώ να σου δώσω ramshorn blue .

----------

